# Good times at the Jetties



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

We went to the S Jetty a couple weeks ago and got into the reds. 5 of us caught 25 - 30 in a couple hours on live shrimp and piggies. Most of the fish being 26 - 28". Put a few in the 23" range in the box. Also one 20" trout on a piggie.
Went back the next day and NADA.


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Great pics!


----------



## 4-G-RANCH (Jun 21, 2008)

Shoot if I had deck hands like that I would never come back and the fish were not to bad either great trip............


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice pics and report.. Sure could use one for today.. Will submit thread


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

what fish?


----------



## kerlunker (Jun 28, 2006)

last pic says it all


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

nice everything


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

I'd say they all should be mounted. 

Wall hangers for shure.


----------



## Custom Flat (Dec 21, 2007)

Life is just NOT fair!!!


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Looks like a great day on the water!

However, the guy in the last pic needs heavier tackle...


----------



## Cat Daddy (Jul 8, 2008)

nice fish and nice pics


----------



## Cajuncranker (Jul 26, 2006)

I guess they weren't there the next day . . . because you caught them all. Anyway, nice report and good job.


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Great day on the water...it is nice when you can get the girls involved.


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

Fish envy


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Great pics!


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

Nice fish.... That blonde looks very familiar....... Has she fished with another 2cool member before?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

SSMike said:


> Nice fish.... That blonde looks very familiar....... Has she fished with another 2cool member before?


That is what I was thinking...


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

bwguardian said:


> That is what I was thinking...


UhOh Outcast! They're on to you son....LMAO


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice reds. Actually catching a red on light tackle is a lot of fun.


----------



## ar_mcadams (May 21, 2004)

thats what gets me, how you can do so good one day and 24 hours later nothing.


----------



## PUTZLINER (Aug 21, 2005)

looks like costal has a new replacement if you 2coolers know what i mean.

great report and pics


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

PUTZLINER said:


> looks like costal has a new replacement if you 2coolers know what i mean.
> 
> great report and pics


I dunno..lol O'l Tim had lots of "Deckhands" I attended the sea academy with him as a classmate....lol There were some interesting stories..lol


----------

